# Is there a "wheat-free" couscous?



## kebob (May 1, 2008)

I love cous cous...but I am wheat intolerent any such thing as wheat free cous cous???? I ate some yesterday....BAD IDEA! But I LOVE it! Please help!


----------



## Bilby (May 1, 2008)

Don't know that there is but you should be able to substitute a fine grain for couscous with similar effects. Which one? I don't know, sorry.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 1, 2008)

If wheat free means gluten free check this out. Click the link on the left for pasta and grains.
Amazon.com: Gluten-Free: Grocery


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 1, 2008)

Quinoa might also be a good substitute.


----------



## jennyema (May 1, 2008)

Cous Cous is, by definition, wheat.  So no.

But you may be able to find a "fake" cous cous made with another grain.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 1, 2008)

couscous is NOT a grain, but tiny dough pellets, making it technically pasta.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 1, 2008)

Quinoa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.quinoa.net/


----------



## kebob (May 13, 2008)

Thanks all for your suggestions, Ill let you know if i find anything!!!


----------



## Robo410 (May 13, 2008)

Quinoa is really nice ... try it.  cooks easily and is very healthy.  Tastes good too.


----------



## GB (May 13, 2008)

I agree Quinoa is great. I do not think it is anything at all like couscous though. they can be used in much the same way, but the flavor and texture of both are very different from each other.


----------



## college_cook (May 13, 2008)

Since it's technically pasta, you might be able to make your own... though I don't really know how one would go about that.  They certainly wont have a cous-cous attachment for your pasta roller, that'd for sure.  I imagine there's a way it could be done if you got creative.


----------



## milkdemcows (Jun 1, 2008)

Millet comes to mind as another option - about the same size and shape, but of course some differences in texture and flavor.  I haven't cared for quinoa, but maybe I'm still not rinsing it enough first.


----------



## matt quinn (Jan 27, 2010)

*Couscous is also made from rye, barley, millet, corn and acorn flour too!*

I used to buy coucous made from rye from a local North African shop (in the UK). But since that shop closed I can't find any more of it, which is a shame, as I regularly cook for someone who doesn't eat wheat. But at least it's out there somewhere! So if you have any North African shops in your neighbourhood, try looking there; even if they don't stock it, they may be able to get it for you.

According to an article I just read on the web, couscous is traditionally also made from corn, millet, barley and - intriguingly - acorn flour. (Unfortunately, being new to this forum I'm not allowed to post links or direct you to other websites so I can't point you at the article!).

-Matt


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say check your local health food stores, they have all kind of gooffy stuff.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband is gluten, wheat and lactose intolerant.  Before he was diagnosed I used a lot of couscous in our meals and he loved it.

There have been several suggestions of quinoa and I totally agree.  It is very versatile and tasty.  I also use an organic course grain corn meal and make polenta with it (modified with chicken stock instead of milk).

But yes, couscous in a pasta-like product and totally made of wheat.  I have not found a rice version, though they make some fine rice flour pastas.


----------

